# Learning Arabic



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

Does anyone know whether there are any language centers in Port Said that teach Arabic?

I need to improve my command of Arabic and can't seem to find a single institution that teaches Arabic?


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello Magy,
You trying to do the most important things as a tourist or a travel to a new place. Here some tips for you to handle your stay and enjoy the time there.
learning new language specially if you plan to visit the place that you like to learn that language i call it "magic key for secret doors" but the main question is how you will handle it.
there is many application on the play store you can know the basics of the Arabic. 
Duolingo, live mocha, learn for your life.
learning language is not strict for the courses language center. 
try to get someone who is bilingual talking specially "English Arabic" 
and finally you are welcome in my country.


----------



## magy2misho (Nov 23, 2015)

kero_feuz said:


> Hello Magy,
> You trying to do the most important things as a tourist or a travel to a new place. Here some tips for you to handle your stay and enjoy the time there.
> learning new language specially if you plan to visit the place that you like to learn that language i call it "magic key for secret doors" but the main question is how you will handle it.
> there is many application on the play store you can know the basics of the Arabic.
> ...


Thanks Kero_Feuz,

I am actually not a tourist, but a citizen to the country and that's why I'm desperate to completely orient myself with the people here and speak fluent colloquial Arabic. If I leave learning up to myself, I know I will never learn and just procrastinate so that's why I would opt for learning centers.

Thanks a lot for the tips!


----------



## xvgx (Nov 15, 2013)

bump
Hello, all. I am new to this forum. Unfortunately, (or maybe it is the best for now) I am looking for Arabic learning centers in Cairo- long or short term. (monthly- 6 month program) I need to really improve my Arabic. I 'think' I am barely intermediate but haven't used it daily since 10 years ago. 
I am looking for the best language center for foreigners in Cairo? Preferably East of the river please. 
Thank you.


----------



## limegreenbanana (Jul 1, 2016)

xvgx said:


> bump
> Hello, all. I am new to this forum. Unfortunately, (or maybe it is the best for now) I am looking for Arabic learning centers in Cairo- long or short term. (monthly- 6 month program) I need to really improve my Arabic. I 'think' I am barely intermediate but haven't used it daily since 10 years ago.
> I am looking for the best language center for foreigners in Cairo? Preferably East of the river please.
> Thank you.


Hi there! I'm bilingual in both English and Arabic and could help you out. We could meet up or do Skype calls, whatever suits you.


----------



## limegreenbanana (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi there! I know this is months late but I'm bilingual in both English and Arabic so I could help you out. I see you're living in Portsaid so meeting up would be difficult given I'm in Cairo, but we could arrange Skype calls.


----------



## appleorage (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Recently moved from Jakarta, where to go for learning Arabic.

Thanks for good replies. 

Cheers


----------

